# How long does it take a first timer to lay eggs after mating ?



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I wanted to know how long it takes a first timer to lay eggs after mating ??


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*egg laying*




Nazmul said:


> Hi everybody,
> I wanted to know how long it takes a first timer to lay eggs after mating ??


the process is up to the female perhaps a couple days-for each-,..two eggs are layed two days apart,,then the would be parents baby sit for 18 days,parents then have an early xmas-opening-the eggs--does this help.??--at 30 days of age -squabs are fully feathered and generally flying--then the beatings start until they are gone--because the parents have already layed and are sitting on another pair of eggs--and the process-repeats ,,sincerely james waller


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

actually what i wanted to know was...how long it takes an adult hen to lay eggs after it first starts to mate ??


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nazmul said:


> actually what i wanted to know was...how long it takes an adult hen to lay eggs after it first starts to mate ??


It depends, as a general rule I think it is within 10 days


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

ten days is about right then 20 until they hatch .The eggs will show signs of pipping a day or so before you have new young.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

10 days after you see the cock thread the hen, you will know that the egg will be out soon once the cock start chasing the hen and pecking on her head everytime she leaves the nest. Once the first egg is layed the second egg wont be layed until after 2 days. The egg is usually layed in the afternoon, if your hen had layed before then you shouldn't worry about egg binding. 17 to 18 days the eggs will hatch the order they were layed, so you need to keep an eye for the second chick because most of the time the first chick is already big and strong and the second chick doesn't get any milk from the parents. Hope this help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Nazmul said:


> Hi everybody,
> I wanted to know how long it takes a first timer to lay eggs after mating ??


I always find this question funny because to me once the birds start this cycle they never stop, so I never understand what the rush is to have them start laying their eggs lol.. in time you will be asking if it ever stops


----------



## needo19 (Sep 16, 2012)

My roller have matted 20 days ago but there is still no signs of eggs as yet . Although they have started to collect nesting materials but i have noticed a change in female pooping. Its look like that she struggles to poop and she pushed very hard while moving backwards . Is it normal or is she egg bound.
What are the egg binding symptoms?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

As a rule of thumb, a hen takes 8 days to lay an egg after being mated for the first time
But
Its not necessary, it can take longer than that mostly my pairs laid between 10-15 days but still it can take even a month


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

needo19 said:


> My roller have matted 20 days ago but there is still no signs of eggs as yet . Although they have started to collect nesting materials but i have noticed a change in female pooping. Its look like that she struggles to poop and she pushed very hard while moving backwards . Is it normal or is she egg bound.
> What are the egg binding symptoms?


http://birds.about.com/od/breedingyourbird/qt/symptomsegg.htm

I dont have any experience about egg bound hens but you may find this link useful in knowing the symptoms, others who know the problem may have not noticed this post but hopefully they will soon


----------



## ims079 (Aug 21, 2012)

The hen needs to be mature before she lays eggs. Usually at 8 months. 
Don't need to rush them though.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Yes i agree with ims079, very young hen could take more time to lay eggs


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Because the hen is young noone can predict a timeframe. Just wait and see. Thats half the fun.


----------

